# OCZ Vertex 2E 60GB single ssd or raid 0?



## Q9650 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am a proud owner of the very popular OCZ Vertex 2E 60GB 2.5" SSD. I have it running for a week now without any problems! It is very very fast and it completely changed my windows 7 experience considerably especially in boot times! 

I was thinking of getting another one so I can build a RAID 0 array...but i have some questions !

Should I stay single SSD? 

Will making 2 of these ssd`s in raid 0 improve further read performance? ( altough i am more than happy with this ssd speed!!)

Please share you toughts. I don`t want to waste money on another vertex 2 ssd if there is little performance differences between single/raid0

btw... OCZ rocks!!!


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2010)

Personally, I would use the 2nd SSD for whatever programs you use most.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 28, 2010)

You may lose trim support, though read and write speeds should be close to double of a single as SSD seem to scaled much better in raid than mechanical drives. I am going to pick up a 90gb vertex 2 next month, can't wait


----------



## Crazykenny (Nov 28, 2010)

Got a 120GB Vertex 2. The performance is awesome, but it does seem to degrade, even with native Trim Support. For example, my Windows Rating has dropped from a 7.6 to a 7.4. Dont know why. 

I did the Trim self test and it shows as enabled. Strikes me as odd.


----------



## Q9650 (Nov 28, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You may lose trim support, though read and write speeds should be close to double of a single as SSD seem to scaled much better in raid than mechanical drives. I am going to pick up a 90gb vertex 2 next month, can't wait



You will be blown away an trash your mechanical drives once you see what this ssd is capable of! I expereinced my first ssd a week ago and I won`t go back the heavy, noisy, slow, more prone to failure electromechanical harddisks


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 28, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Got a 120GB Vertex 2. The performance is awesome, but it does seem to degrade, even with native Trim Support. For example, my Windows Rating has dropped from a 7.6 to a 7.4. Dont know why.
> 
> I did the Trim self test and it shows as enabled. Strikes me as odd.



TRIM doesn't prevent degradation of the physical memory chips.


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> TRIM doesn't prevent degradation of the physical memory chips.



By the time the memory chips actually degrade, it won't matter. By that time current SSD's will be looked at like floppy drives.


----------



## Q9650 (Nov 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> By the time the memory chips actually degrade, it won't matter. By that time current SSD's will be looked at like floppy drives.



so you mean nand chips degrade very slow?


----------



## angelkiller (Nov 28, 2010)

Q9650 said:


> I am a proud owner of the very popular OCZ Vertex 2E 60GB 2.5" SSD. I have it running for a week now without any problems! It is very very fast and it completely changed my windows 7 experience considerably especially in boot times!
> 
> I was thinking of getting another one so I can build a RAID 0 array...but i have some questions !
> 
> ...


I would just stick with a single drive. You won't notice the difference between a single ssd and Raid 0 with 2 SSDs. Not even a little bit. Plus you avoid all the issues of Raid 0. 



Q9650 said:


> so you mean nand chips degrade very slow?


Yes, NAND cells/chips have a limited number of read/writes they can do before they die. But for all practical purposes, it doesn't matter. You'll never reach this point unless you like hammer the drive 24/7 for months on end.


----------



## Feizy (Nov 28, 2010)

I read somewhere if you do 20GB of writes a day for 24/7 your drive will eventually wear out in 3 years.  I think most people don't do nearly that much.  I think they were testing a 64GB drive.

I run 2 60GB OCZ vertex drives in raid 0 and it is great.  It's so freaking fast I love it.


----------



## Crazykenny (Nov 29, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> TRIM doesn't prevent degradation of the physical memory chips.



Its just a month old or so. Degradation goes that fast?


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Nov 29, 2010)

So when you get a new SSD for example the one described in the thread - OCZ Vertex 2E 60Gb: What are the procedures?

Obviously physically install the drive.

Then what? Install windows like normal?


----------



## X_demob (Jan 3, 2011)

Nokiacrazi said:


> So when you get a new SSD for example the one described in the thread - OCZ Vertex 2E 60Gb: What are the procedures?
> 
> Obviously physically install the drive.
> 
> Then what? Install windows like normal?



That's exactly what you do, there's so much BS* written on forums regarding how to install and then tweak an SSD,  there's a 50 page thread on OCZ forums 
on the subject of TRIM with nerdish contributors who think they're all fucking geniuses speaking a language that's best described as gibberish, bullshit, technobabble.

Best advice, connect the SSD drive, enable AHCI in BIOS,  install WINDOWS 7 and it will do the rest, ... If your using an OCZ Vertex 2 drive 
download the ATTO benchmark tool, run it and you'll see your results are pretty close to those quoted by OCZ below ... job done!

- Maximum Read: 285MB/sec
- Maximum Write: 275MB/sec


----------

